# Bored with the conventional desktop icons and font



## geeko (Feb 27, 2007)

I was bored with my boring desktop wallpaper and those boring desktop icons. So i went to look for cute icons and replaced those boring desktop icons with the cute icons and changed my wallpaper and as well as the font on the startup menu. 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...wallpaper2.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...allpaper-1.jpg


----------



## Lissa (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow - how do you do it? My screen is so boring


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 27, 2007)

that's so cute!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cute. Please share the URL for the desktop icons. Thanks!


----------



## sharyn (Feb 27, 2007)

awww thats so cute!! how did you do it?


----------



## Sanne (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah that's sweet!!!  if there's a website that makes the icons, please share it with us!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

I was bored too, so I made my desktop look Vista-ish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://flickr.com/photos/mzcelaneous/399481651/


----------



## geeko (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks babes..

this is the url for the icons...they have loads of icons there...so have a fun time changing your desktop icons!

http://www.iconarchive.com/category/...s-by-imil.html

Save the icons to a folder...

and then right click on the desktop , go the the display properties, go to desktop in the display properties, click on customise desktop and u can change your desktop icons from there.

If u want to  change the icon for your file folders......u will have to install this program called microangelo studio. Upon installing. Just right click on the folder icon you want to change the icon for, go to properties and there should be a change icon button somewhere which allows you to change the icon. hths


----------



## labwom (Feb 28, 2007)

How do you change the font?


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link!

Ohmygosh I love the "fruity hearts" icons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.iconarchive.com/category/...y-flameia.html


----------



## geeko (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks babes

To change the font of the window menu, right click on any part of your desktop and go to properties (a display properties menu should appear), and then go to appearance...under appearance u will see a advanced button. Click on that button, from there u can customize your fonts. Hopes this helps.


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

Makeupnewbie: "Save the icons to a folder...

and then right click on the desktop , go the the display properties, go to desktop in the display properties, click on customise desktop and u can change your desktop icons from there."

I did this, and when I go to display properties/customize desktop, it says that the folder contains no icons. What kind of file do you save them as? I want some new icons, and there must me something I'm doing wrong!


----------



## geeko (Feb 28, 2007)

the website that i gave earlier, u download them as .ico files

if u don't download them as .ico files, you won't be able to use them as your icons


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I'm just technologically challenged. I click the "Download as an .ico" button, and it just takes me to another page, with the picture of what I want in grayish colours. Doesn't let me download it or anything. Hmm.. I suck!


----------



## geeko (Feb 28, 2007)

U have to right click on and save it to your computer. DON'T left click on the download as ico. Right click the download as .ico and save it to your comp. 

ok i put up a step by step tutorial. Hope this will help u. U can create your old folder and save your icons there just like what i did. 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...1983/step1.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...1983/step2.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...1983/step3.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...1983/step4.jpg


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 1, 2007)

How did you change ur Internet Explorer icon. I can't change that one and a couple others for some reason.


----------



## geeko (Mar 1, 2007)

you have to install this program  called microangelo studio...

upon installing, u do NOT have to open this program, u just have to right click on your IE icon, go to properties and go to shortcut, u will see a change icon button there. (get the free trial version)

If u don't have this program installed ...u won't see the change icon button there. Note: you can't change system folders and application icons such as photoshop icons ..... though.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

where did you get that cute wallpaper background?


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 3, 2007)

thats awesome! I tried it and this is what i got!


----------



## aLYiLiCiOuS (Mar 4, 2007)

i have vista... does anyone kno how to change the fonts for that... there is no "appearnce" or advanced option for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so cuuuute tho thanks for sharing


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 5, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...d-1copylly.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...tled-1copy.jpg


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 6, 2007)

thnxs for the link, I like the farm ones, so funny


----------



## geeko (Mar 7, 2007)

MxAxc Attack: i got that wallpaper while i was surfing for wallpapers on the internet...i can't remember the url i got it from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry

I'm glad that you girls like the icons...happy customising your desktop!


----------



## *_* (Jul 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_I was bored with my boring desktop wallpaper and those boring desktop icons. So i went to look for cute icons and replaced those boring desktop icons with the cute icons and changed my wallpaper and as well as the font on the startup menu. 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...wallpaper2.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...allpaper-1.jpg_

 
Tooo cute !! Thanks for the website


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 6, 2007)

this is awsome..... thanks


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 8, 2007)

Great website ..thank u so much !


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v234/gdavis1/Untitled-1copylly.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...tled-1copy.jpg_

 
omigosh i absolutely love your wallpaper... is that the genius of photoshop?? **weep weep**


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_omigosh i absolutely love your wallpaper... is that the genius of photoshop?? **weep weep**_

 
I actually  found that on google. 

Ive made a few but mine never turn out that cute.


----------



## DaisyPie (Nov 17, 2007)

Ooh! Thank you so much for the website, these icons are so cute! I'm going to have so much trouble deciding on only a few


----------



## user79 (Nov 26, 2007)

I changed a bunch of my icons for the Christmasy ones! So cute.


----------



## GuRlLiE (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_I was bored with my boring desktop wallpaper and those boring desktop icons. So i went to look for cute icons and replaced those boring desktop icons with the cute icons and changed my wallpaper and as well as the font on the startup menu. 

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...wallpaper2.jpg

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c6...allpaper-1.jpg_

 
Is it free sorry for stupid question i really just wanna know please get to me as soon as you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 16, 2007)

yes free download


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone know where I can download wallpapers safely??


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry to ask (yet) another question about this...but what do I have to tick in Advanced to change the font in Start Menu? You have that nice handwriting one - I hope we can apply some of our customized fonts, not just windows' classic ones...?

Thanks!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Anyone know where I can download wallpapers safely??_

 
Well, I have Web Guard that warns me every time I go on potentially dangerous sites, and it didn't warn me for these, so I guess they are safe:


 Desktop Wallpapers · Top Downloads | Free Desktop Backgrounds Wallpapers 
Free Wallpapers: Top quality free wallpaper for your desktop 
Free Wallpapers - WallpaperBase.com


----------



## GuRlLiE (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Sorry to ask (yet) another question about this...but what do I have to tick in Advanced to change the font in Start Menu? You have that nice handwriting one - I hope we can apply some of our customized fonts, not just windows' classic ones...?


Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


once you have pressed advanced and that down arrow you have to press icon and then you can change the font(letter style) sorry i dont know the title for the nice hand writing one lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 

but Hope the icon thing i said helps lol =P​


Much love,
GuRlLiE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## GuRlLiE (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanxsz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















​ 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_yes free download_


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GuRlLiE* 

 
_once you have pressed advanced and that down arrow you have to press icon and then you can change the font(letter style) sorry i dont know the title for the nice hand writing one lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 

but Hope the icon thing i said helps lol =P​


Much love,
GuRlLiE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​_

 
Ooooh, thanks so much! _Icon_ was what I was looking for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Just, I don't have any nice fonts there, although, I  have lots of downloaded fonts in Word...so they should be there too, right?


----------



## GuRlLiE (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sound Of Vision* 

 
_Ooooh, thanks so much! Icon was what I was looking for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Just, I don't have any nice fonts there, although, I have lots of downloaded fonts in Word...so they should be there too, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The one i use is orlando so i think you should try out a few to see wich ones you like

not really sure about downloaded font i have never done that so just i guess check and see if thier there
if not then i guess just have to comprimise with what you have sorrry i tried
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope what i said helps you​


Much luv again,
GuRlLiE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## la.petite (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, this site is really great.
now i can customize my desktop with these cute icons .. thank you


----------



## nunu (Feb 25, 2008)

cute!!


----------



## marreyes38 (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG this was awesome...i tried changing mine and i didnt put that much time into it which is why its not as cool as i want it yet but i like what i have so far...sry idk how to upload a pic onto this reply...


----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 29, 2008)

I like what you did with your desktop wallpaper and icons.  The font looks good too.  Nice!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 5, 2008)

wow, thats so pretty!!! I guess I will spend the night today changing my desktop. thank you girls!!!


----------



## Rennah (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Anyone know where I can download wallpapers safely??_

 
Browsing Wallpaper on deviantART#


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 16, 2009)

thank you! i was just about to ask if this worked with mac but i checked out the site and sure enough it was right on top great icons for win, mac, & linux :]


----------



## Merula (Sep 4, 2009)

To change all of your desktop icons you can use IconPackager from
http://www.stardock.com.

Unfortunately it's not free, but if you look you can find a copy of it online.

You can have that sexy icon dock that Mac has with Objectdock (free).

I usually go to Customize.org for wallpapers, icons and skins and since I have Visual Style my preferred theme is Gaia 2007 (includes wallpapers and icons)

If you want to (freely) remove the default desktop taskbar themes (the blue/green/silver) go here: Luna Noir Theme. Go below for the instructions, it's what I have installed at work for coworkers and myself.


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

Does someone maybe know how to change font on windows 7?


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

that's SO cute! I had no clue you could do that


----------

